# What do you guys think of this breeder?



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi,

I was searching the net for Arkansas breeders and would like to know what you guys think of this breeder?
Thanks
http://www.stonewallranch.homestead.com/Maltese.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

No..I would keep looking, doesnt look right..



Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They breed numerous breeds, and they let their puppies go too early. I would run.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Keep looking. 

Do you have to have a breeder in Arkansas? Could you travel to nearby states to pick up a puppy?


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

No, I would rather not travel to get my puppy, I'd like to see where I purchase it from and see the parents. I also don't want to sepend over $800 because thats out of my price range. I'm sure the right one will find me!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

how far are you from california? their are some good choices out here and you could make it a min vacation out of it. just an idea

Amber

never mind i am an idiot, your in arkansas not arizona. duh!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> No, I would rather not travel to get my puppy, I'd like to see where I purchase it from and see the parents. I also don't want to sepend over $800 because thats out of my price range. I'm sure the right one will find me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be hard to find a healthy Maltese that is somewhat within standard for $800. Please be careful, we have had so many stories here on SM about people getting sick puppies from BYBs. And what happens is you'll go visit and see the cute puppy and there is no turning back. Even if they are in deplorable conditions, it is very, very hard to turn your back on them and then you are saddled with huge vet bills to nurse them to health, etc. 

If you don't mind a little advice... If I were you I would save a few hundred more and get a male from one of the top breeders. You could perhaps fly or drive to pick him up. I really think it will save you money and heartache in the long run.

I'm not sure why so many people think it is so great to meet the parents. Many of the top breeders don't even have the males on site. They often use males from other top breeders. 

Here's a great thread on how to recognize a good breeder, questions to ask, etc.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I looked at the page.... I would suggest you continue looking.
BTW that was the price range I was in too. When I found the
first breeder in AR I thought great. I didn't know of this site
until I had made the arrangements with that breeder so I was
unable to utilize all the great advice here. She took Paypal which
made it easier for me. She'd ship at 10 weeks (I was gonna leave
them till 12 because I saw that here - again after the fact)
Unfortunately all those things are warning signs... It warns that
the breeder cares about money more than where their babies are going.
Also looking at the site (a design critique) it looks nice and wholesome 
with the cowboy theme and all but on the Maltese page when you click
"a boy or a girl" it talks about Yorkies. Plus (IMO) if you are serious
about your business make sure there are NO typos of any sort.
Another thing about the breeder... her name Wanda is the same name 
my old, bad, first etc. breeder said had left the babies that died. I wonder
if it's the same one? I also noticed that there was a premium for the
smaller babies which I don't believe a reputable breeder would do.
Take it for what it's worth.... Breeding serves many purposes; with
many of the breeders I've seen Money seems to be The purpose -
not the betterment of the breed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's an excellent article from Foxstone Maltese about so-called "pet quality" puppies from the different types of breeders:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I wanted to add that nobody here is trying to judge or bag on you for anything (not budget or
proximity to breeders or abundance of or lack of knowledge) We truly want to hear all your
happy/healthy funny etc stories about your new baby when you find him/her. We just want
to help prevent any more sad and heartbreaking stories for you and for the pups. Whether
it be like mine (the freshest in my memory) where a pup died before I was to pick her up
or the new baby with the bad bite in recent posts or an older baby (there's a few here) with 
health issues. We don't want that for you. We don't want that to be you.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I didnt say my HI~!!~ to you but








Just wanted to say, after looking over the site, I think you should run!







just kidding.

only wanted to say, whatever you decide I hope you know we are saying all this cause we care about you and your future furbaby


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not sure why so many people think it is so great to meet the parents. 

Maltese come in so many sizes that just seeing the parents will not tell you the size the puppy will grow up to be. I have a male named Nikki that is from the Al-Mar, Myi and Melodylane lines. He sires puppies anywhere from 2lbs to 8 lbs. More in the 5 to 6 lb range. He has a longer nose from the Melodylane lines but he does not produce it if bred to a female with a cute face. Not everyone wants big bucks for their dogs. You are right, you will find the right puppy for you. Ask for references like their Vet and people who have bought from them before. 
Good luck


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You may also want to look for an older pup from a well known breeder...one who was being held for show. Or a retiree. I think that there are lots of options, and the longer you take to do your research and find your perfect pup, the more you'll have time to add to your budget. Best of luck to you...keep us posted.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I wanted to add that nobody here is trying to judge or bag on you for anything (not budget or
> proximity to breeders or abundance of or lack of knowledge) We truly want to hear all your
> happy/healthy funny etc stories about your new baby when you find him/her. We just want
> to help prevent any more sad and heartbreaking stories for you and for the pups. Whether
> ...


 Cary, well said, Dude.

OH yes, to save another person the pains we have gone though would be great.

Bright Eyes, as Cary said, we only wish you the best puppy and experiance. Good luck!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks.. I have already excluded out this breeder since she has still not emailed me pics of the parents and it's been over 2 weeks.. Something must be up with that..


----------

